# Select Plus materials haven't arrived



## Jamie Shreeve (Mar 8, 2011)

I qualified for Select Plus status for 2011 in November of 2010. I still haven't received membership card and other materials, in spite of three phone calls to the Guest Rewards customer service. They just tell me the materials will be sent. I'm wondering if anybody else is having this problem. The temporary card expires next week, and I need it to access the Acela club. Thanks.


----------



## amamba (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you print out a snapshot/screenshot of your AGR account online that shows that you are select plus for the club?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2011)

Jamie,

First, the agents in the Club Acela's can now look up and verify that you are indeed a Select Plus member if you give them your phone number and name. This is not to say that if you hit the wrong agent that they may tell you otherwise because they don't want to be bothered. But again, they have this ability and they are supposed to do it in cases where the passenger doesn't have their card.

Second, you can call AGR and request that they send you another email with a new temporary card. This is something that any AGR agent can do for you. I recommend this method over the first one, as it just makes it easier for everyone.

Finally regarding your actually kit, I've seen reports from several people around the net who either still have not gotten a kit, or just had it arrive within the last few days. So your's may well be on its way. But if you still don't have it in another 2 weeks, then I'd call again and escalate to a supervisor.


----------



## Edgefan (Mar 8, 2011)

To add some credence to Alan's last statement, I just received my select packet in the last few days. I was wondering all February, then forgot about it, now it shows up in early March!


----------



## gatelouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Resurrecting an old thread—I recently made Select Plus (AGR website reflects the new status), but have yet to receive any e-mail regarding it. Seeing the information here, I called AGR to request a temporary card over e-mail and the agent thought I was from another planet. Are these no longer being generated, or should I simply be patient—or call again—for a S+ email?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm thinking that it takes a week or two for that email to go out from the date you acheieved status.

However, if you're going to be traveling soon and need that temp card, just call back again. I don't think that they've stopped emailing those temp cards. I suspect you got a new agent that didn't know better.

Also keep in mind however, as I noted above, that the agents in the lounge can now lookup your status too and admit you on the basis of that.


----------



## gatelouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Email came in a few hours after I posted. Temp card was ready perhaps 15 minutes after that. (First time I clicked the link within the email, I get a "Temporary card unavailable" error--go figure.)

Patience is a virtue, I suppose.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update, as well as confirming that they do actually continue send out those emails.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Update--S+ kit arrived not long ago. About a month from point posting to package--comparable amount of time as when I hit Select earlier this year.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's actually pretty good; I've seen it take longer.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just made select plus for next year. And I just booked a tickets for my gf and myself on the Acela from WAS to NYP on January 5th. This will be her first ride on the Acela, and yep, we will be using those 48 hr upgrades. Thanks for the updates on when the select plus materials arrive. I logged on to ask that question and saw this thread. LOL


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats on reaching S+ status!

Note that, as an alternative to upgrading, you can apply, in advance, a free companion coupon from the S+ kit to get a free standard roundtrip Acela ticket for the gf. Simply apply the promo code now; redeem the cert at the station in January.

The choices of certs, the bonuses, the unlimited lounge access--it's great to have this status.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 19, 2011)

gatelouse said:


> Congrats on reaching S+ status!
> 
> Note that, as an alternative to upgrading, you can apply, in advance, a free companion coupon from the S+ kit to get a free standard roundtrip Acela ticket for the gf. Simply apply the promo code now; redeem the cert at the station in January.
> 
> The choices of certs, the bonuses, the unlimited lounge access--it's great to have this status.


Thanks for the Info. I really want to treat her to first class on the Acela, so this is the way to go. A companion ticket would save us money, but eliminate the option for a fc upgrade.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on reaching S+ status!
> ...


Well it would eliminate your ability to use the Free upgrade coupons Steve; but you can still pay for the upgrades to FC. And while I didn't do the math and it would depend on what buckets you get, but it could work out that you'd actually save more money by getting her the free ticket and then paying for the upgrades, as opposed to getting 2 free upgades.

Most likely if you get low buckets you'll be better off using the free upgrade coupons, but if you get middle to high buckets then you'd probably save money using the companion coupon and buying the upgrades.


----------



## gatelouse (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed. If you want to travel roundtrip in FC, the upgrades are the way to go unless you somehow got stuck with a high bucket fare despite booking so far ahead. The equation changes if you're considering going F one way and Biz the other. In this case, using a companion coupon and paying for the upgrades may be favorable.

In the end, it's all about what you want, and which certs you value more highly.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 20, 2011)

We are going one way from was to nyp. The problem with the companion pass is you have to cancel and rebook. We are paying 284 for the 2 of us. That is the lowest fare I saw. Besides, she will earn 750 agr points using upgrade coupon.

I appreciate your suggestions. They were helpful.


----------

